# Prolapsed Rectum



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Recently I've started looking at a horse for sale who I really like. I really seem to click with him, and he's the first horse that I feel I've bonded with since my Heart Horse passed away.

The only problem is, I've just found out that a while ago (I'm not sure how long it was, but I think it was a few years ago) his rectum prolapsed (in layman's terms, basically his insides stated to come out of his bottom!) Apparently he coliced and then suddenly he prolapsed; apparently he was touch and go (although I don't know how exaggerated this is, as this is info from an ex-exerciser who worked there, who didn't leave on perfect terms). The vet at the time said that there wasn't a reason he prolapsed (although I thought the colic would have triggered it, but I'm not an expert) It's one of those things that could happen again I think. Do you think a good diet and exercise (not too strenuous) would keep him out of harms way?

So, my question is,
-Do I dare buy him, with a chance it could happen again?
-Has anybody lived with a horse who suffer(s/ed) with this problem

It's a pickle, if he didn't have this problem, I'd buy him in a heart beat. If it was a horse that wasn't as nice as him, I would almost definitely turn him down. My heart is saying get him, he's lovely. My brain is worrying that he could get sick again.

I am going to get him vet checked anyway, but I want all your opinions, and any way of dealing/coping with a horse who has/had this problem.

Thanks everyone,
Holly

PS I understand that if I did get him, insurance is a must, I understand that completely.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

That sounds very uncomfortable and possibly painful...

I don't have any experience with that sort of thing, but I hope it works out and you find the information you need.


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks Reno, it have been extremely painful for him, which is why I'm so worried. I'm going to talk to MY vet ASAP and see what she says, hopefully I'll be able to talk to the senior vet, she is incredible. Urgh, I'm having such a dilemma, I really like him, but I'm so worried he'll get sick :/


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I would be curious just how much "proplaped"... if it really did.

Cattle prolapse rectums and utereous and do fine, horses prolapsing not so much. You see it more in mare when they are in labor. 
Wonder if the passed down information is real? What about vet records for this horse? Can you obtain them?
I would talk to your vet and ask questions.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

wyominggrandma said:


> I would be curious just how much "proplaped"... if it really did.
> 
> Cattle prolapse rectums and utereous and do fine, horses prolapsing not so much. You see it more in mare when they are in labor.
> Wonder if the passed down information is real? What about vet records for this horse? Can you obtain them?
> I would talk to your vet and ask questions.


Cattle "do fine" meaning they deliver the calf and get it to weaning. Most uterine prolapses will happen again so we usually beef cows with this problem after weaning. Similarly with rectums. I'll also point out that cattle are far from performance animals in the way that horses are.

To the OP, if it has been in place for a number of years, relapse is unlikely except in the even of another colic. I second trying to get the vet records and I wouldn't necessarily rule the horse out because of a prolapse in his history.


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you for your replies guys. I've known sheep to bounce back from prolapse, but I've never met a horse with something like this, which is why it worried me. I'm not sure if I'll be able to get hold of his old records, but I should be able to find out when it happened, and when my vet checks him, ask how likely it is to happen again, and some other tips. 
Anyone have some ideas to prevent colic (diet, exercises etc?)As I'm sure that this was the trigger, as it happened the same day he coliced (not exactly a coincidence in my opinion, although, like I said, not an expert) I'm going over tomorrow, I'm gonna speak to the YO.

Thanks again for your comments guys, happy for more info, tips and experiences


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I would not touch him with someone elses' 10 foot pole.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Please update us on the vets diagnosis/prognosis.


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

If you do get him, I would suggest stabling him on 24/7 pastureboard. You really do not want him colicing again. It is virtually unheard of for a pasture horse (on a decent amount of land with adequate water and food) to colic, where as it is pretty common with a lot of stabled horses.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

The problem with prolapses, either vaginal or rectal, is that if they happen once, all the connective tissue is either weakened or torn and even if they have been surgically repaired, they are always more prone to do it again.

This is why ewes or cows that prolapse usually raise THAT calf or set of lambs and then earn a trip to the sale-barn. 

Most horses get infections, become septic and die if they prolapse. This is one of the few that lived. I would not touch him. You are begging for Vet bills and heartaches. It is difficult enough to keep one healthy in a boarding situation. Buying one with 'baggage' is just not the way to keep expensive and heart-breaking problems to a minimum.


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree Rascal,boy, which is good, because mine live out all the time anyway, with field shelter, good grazing, rugs (when necessary), good diet - including hay even when there is lots of grass, plenty of water, and somebody is always at the premises (and we all keep an eye on each others horses and contact each other straight away if any problems)

I spoke to the YO today. He said it happened over a year ago, and he coliced due to one of the grooms (which was actually the girl who told me about it in the first place) not giving him enough hay (which returns to your point rascal). He said he coliced, didn't pass any faeces, and then prolapsed. He said he was very poorly with it at the time, but he is fighting fit since, and was back in work after. He said he's perfectly happy for me to get him vet checked and said I could even have him on trial if I wasn't sure (which is reassuring in my opinion)

I'll let everyone know what the vet says when he's checked (may be in a few weeks)

Thanks for your input guys


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Update:
Had him checked (5 stage) and he failed. Not just because of his rectum, he failed on many other levels, including being drugged! Cherie, you were right to steer clear!


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Yeah, the drugging is a bigger sign to me than the rectal prolapse. Steer clear and keep searching.


----------



## Kootenay (Nov 7, 2010)

Sorry he failed. Good to know before a lot of heartache though.


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm so relieved I didn't pay money for him. 

The reason he was so sweet and docile was because of the drugs :/ 

The Dr turned to me at the end of the check and said (and this is coming from a polite, Christian man, whom I've never heard utter a swear!) "That horse is effed" (but he didn't say effed, catch my drift!) He told me his back wasn't just out, it was truly knackered. One of his pasterns was forward and had either been damaged, or was on its way out. A lot of other stuff too, that horse is well and truly wrecked, sadly. 

He's only 7. I can't believe it. I have dodged a bullet. But I have to say, I feel so bad for the horse. It isn't his fault, and now he'll either have a terrible future, or he'll end up going to some poor, unsuspecting schmuck that believe all their lies, and don't get him checked! Some people should not be allowed to keep horses, because this is what happens. Makes me so mad. 

I'm so lucky I got the tip off about his prolapse, otherwise I may not have had him checked! I'm always going to get a horse checked in future, this is an eye opening experience.


----------

